# Where to buy fish finder?



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Any recommendations on a good place to purchase a fish finder? (Thanks)


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

triton189 said:


> Any recommendations on a good place to purchase a fish finder? (Thanks)


I would try BOE (ByOwnerElectronics) for some of the best deals, and Jim and crew are very knowledgeable on their products: http://www.boemarine.com/default.aspx


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i just baught one from fishfinder direct.com. best deal i found on the net for my bottomline 778c. unit. $460 shipped and got it in 2 days .i just checked and boemarine had a better price than FFD. coulda save me $30.00. too late now. good prices @boe


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I just picked my boat yesterday from Vic's Sports. Tommy sold me and installed in it a new Lowrance HDS 7 with structure scan for no more than I could buy it on line or from any of the big box sport shops. When the small shops will compete on costs with the big boys you can't ask for more than that, they get my money every time.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we deal with tommy and vic for all are needs we just had a power pole in stalled on are ranger and all is well there always ready to help you out if you got a problem,they will do what it takes to fix you up.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Workdog said:


> I would try BOE (ByOwnerElectronics) for some of the best deals, and Jim and crew are very knowledgeable on their products: http://www.boemarine.com/default.aspx


Workdog, thanks for pointing me in their direction! Purchased a Humming Bird 787 C2I combo with "NVB" for $519.00 last night with free shipping. I could not find a 597 CI combo at that price, not to mention it comes downloaded with Navionics Value Bundle. I can't wait till it arrives so I can hook it up.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you. Good luck fishing!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Triton189- that is exactly what i need, i followed your link and dont see any humming bird combos. Sold out??


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

lotaluck said:


> Triton189- that is exactly what i need, i followed your link and dont see any humming bird combos. Sold out??


I received an e mail from the owner Mike indicating he is not sure how I was able to see an old view of 787 CI Combo with NVB bundle. He indicated it was sold out last year. 

Anyway I did find a 788 CI combo at moodeals.com for $528.00 plus $16.00 shipping. It came yesterday and everything looks good. This was cheapest price I could find.


----------



## Goin' Deep (May 10, 2010)

you should be able to find one at walmarts or a sporting goods store


----------

